# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  چرا نتایج نمیاد ؟

## Fawzi

کی از همه مشتاق تره 
کی میخواد دکتر شه 
کی میخواد چش دختر پسرای فامیلو در بیاره
کی برا فرار از خونه ذوق مرگ تره ؟

 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammadmahdi82

سلام. خوبین؟

من دو تای اولو هستم.

هر چند دومیه هنوز قطعی نیست که قبول میشم یا خیر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Aurora82_

سلام
گزینه دو رو ک نیستم ولی بقیش من من من من :Yahoo (4): ))))

----------


## Eve

*میشه منو هم اینجا راه بدید؟*

----------


## .miracle.

*۱،۲ رو هستم
مورد سومی هم یه نفر از خانواده بدجور بهم توهین کرده بود، فکر میکرد دختر خودش باهوش ترین دختر روی کره زمین، دلم میخواد به گوشش برسه
نتایج هم به نظرم یک هفته دیگه بیاد*

----------


## Shah1n

> کی از همه مشتاق تره 
> کی میخواد دکتر شه 
> کی میخواد چش دختر پسرای فامیلو در بیاره
> کی برا فرار از خونه ذوق مرگ تره ؟


عمرا شما رعیت ها بتونید قبول بشید
هر وقت دانشجوی پزشکی شدی بعد بیا تاپیک بزن تا جوابت رو درست بدم وگرنه بقیه رشته ها آدم نیستن یه مشت رعیت

----------


## hls141516

> کی از همه مشتاق تره 
> کی میخواد دکتر شه 
> کی میخواد چش دختر پسرای فامیلو در بیاره
> کی برا فرار از خونه ذوق مرگ تره ؟


من میخواستم در برم، مجبورم کردن بعد شهر خودم زاهدان بزنم، الان فقط دعا میکنم جایی که هستم بمونم -_-

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام. خوبین؟
> 
> من دو تای اولو هستم.
> 
> هر چند دومیه هنوز قطعی نیست که قبول میشم یا خیر


ای بابا بازم تواضع اقای دکتر ؟
 :Yahoo (4): 
شما قطعا قبولید

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام
> گزینه دو رو ک نیستم ولی بقیش من من من من))))


جوووووون ب ارورای انجمن 
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fawzi

> *میشه منو هم اینجا راه بدید؟*


شما خودتون صاب تاپیکید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fawzi

> *۱،۲ رو هستم
> مورد سومی هم یه نفر از خانواده بدجور بهم توهین کرده بود، فکر میکرد دختر خودش باهوش ترین دختر روی کره زمین، دلم میخواد به گوشش برسه
> نتایج هم به نظرم یک هفته دیگه بیاد*


امید است ک با شنیدن خبر قبولیت گوشاشش کر شه از صدای این موفقیت  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fawzi

> عمرا شما رعیت ها بتونید قبول بشید
> هر وقت دانشجوی پزشکی شدی بعد بیا تاپیک بزن تا جوابت رو درست بدم وگرنه بقیه رشته ها آدم نیستن یه مشت رعیت


بیا برو تو کوچه اقای پسندیده 
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fawzi

> من میخواستم در برم، مجبورم کردن بعد شهر خودم زاهدان بزنم، الان فقط دعا میکنم جایی که هستم بمونم -_-


ایشالا ک توفیق اجباری گوشت بشه ب تنت و کیفشو ببری در رشته و دانشگاهت

----------


## moboer

۲۷ام نتایج میاد

----------


## Fawzi

> ۲۷ام نتایج میاد


بگو دروغه  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Grand_Master

همشون من من من من
مخصوصا سومی رو خیلی من من من من  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Gord_Afarid

> سلام. خوبین؟
> 
> من دو تای اولو هستم.
> 
> هر چند دومیه هنوز قطعی نیست که قبول میشم یا خیر


چماقم رو بیارم یا الان قطعیش کردی

----------


## Fawzi

> همشون من من من من
> مخصوصا سومی رو خیلی من من من من


سلامتی همه من مناااا
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fawzi

> چماقم رو بیارم یا الان قطعیش کردی


 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## .miracle.

> امید است ک با شنیدن خبر قبولیت گوشاشش کر شه از صدای این موفقیت


*تچکر فازی عزیزم* :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohammadmahdi82

> ای بابا بازم تواضع اقای دکتر ؟
> 
> شما قطعا قبولید


تواضع نیست واقعا. قطعی که نمیشه گفت ولی به احتمال خیلی خیلی زیاد قبولم ولی ترجیحم اینه پزشکی باشه، هر چند دارو رو هم دوست دارم، ولی پزشکی بیشتر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fawzi

> تواضع نیست واقعا. قطعی که نمیشه گفت ولی به احتمال خیلی خیلی زیاد قبولم ولی ترجیحم اینه پزشکی باشه، هر چند دارو رو هم دوست دارم، ولی پزشکی بیشتر


رتبت چند شد مهدی متواضع  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammadmahdi82

> چماقم رو بیارم یا الان قطعیش کردی


ثبت نام اولیه رو هم انجام دادم بعد این پیام. :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):   نیازی نیست. خیلی ممنون.

----------


## Reza taju

> کی از همه مشتاق تره 
> کی میخواد دکتر شه 
> کی میخواد چش دختر پسرای فامیلو در بیاره
> کی برا فرار از خونه ذوق مرگ تره ؟


هیچکدوم :Yahoo (2):  حس خاصی ندارم نمیدونم چرا

----------


## Fawzi

> هیچکدوم حس خاصی ندارم نمیدونم چرا


آرامش قبل طوفانه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Reza taju

> آرامش قبل طوفانه


اره احتمالا هر چی به نتایج نزدیک تر شیم استرسم بیشتر شه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Fawzi

> اره احتمالا هر چی به نتایج نزدیک تر شیم استرسم بیشتر شه


از رگ گردنم بت نزدیکتره ولی تو استرسو قورت بده بره نزار گیر کنه

----------


## Reza taju

> از رگ گردنم بت نزدیکتره ولی تو استرسو قورت بده بره نزار گیر کنه


نه فک کنم اخرای شهریور بیاد سی ام اینا

----------


## Fawzi

> نه فک کنم اخرای شهریور بیاد سی ام اینا


ناح تا ۲۰ام میاد دیگ

----------


## ahmad.jafari

ملکه انگلیس مرد و خبر قبولی تون رو نشنید :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mohamad_R

*افتر اربعین یا شب اربعین میدن جوابا رو
دوشواری نداره بشینین الباب هلگه ها ببینین جاوابا هم میاد*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kamisha


کارت ملی ما اومد و نتایج نهایی نیومد


کارنامه اعمال ملکه انگلیسو دادن
کارنامه چلغوز کنکور رو نه*

----------


## reza fff

تو ک دیر میای لطفا ی چیز خوب بیا :Yahoo (8):

----------


## joodii

> *میشه منو هم اینجا راه بدید؟*


چرا نمیشه؟
بفرما تو ،آنا خانم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hassan the bald

من که قطعا پزشکی قبول ام. ولی اولویتدندان زدم. قبولی هم برای من که تفاوت سنی دارم هیجان زیادی نداره.
ولی واقعا نمیدونستم که فقط رتبه آوردن توی تجربی باعث میشه این همه با من توی فامیل متفاوت رفتار کنند و احترام بزارند.
درحالی که از رشته ی مهندسی فقط تحقیر نصیب من شد.
آنقدر گفتن پزشک ها ابر نابغه آن خودم هم دارم این جور فاز بر میدارم . که واقعا هستم. خخخخخ
جالبه بچه هاشون که پز شون رو میدادن همه گند زدند از اون مدل هاکه روز پزشکو تبریک میگفتن بهشون.که خوب خودشون گناهی ندارن طفلک ها و پدرومادرشون مقصرند.
با اینکه از سنم گذشته ولی کف فامیلو خوابوندن هنوز هم حال خودش رو داره.خخخخخخ
فقط نتیجه بیاد بریم دنبال اینکه ت  کدوم شهر خونه کرایه کنیم.

----------


## Fatemeh873

هیی من چی بگم که بهترین و بدترین حالت محتملم یجوریه که مطمئنم  نیم ۲ میفتم یعنی این مدت که صبر کردیم یه ۴ ماه دیگه هم روش باید بزارم :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## 03Fatemeh

نمی دونم چرا ولی دلم می خواد نتایج موقعی که پارسال اومد بیاد :")))))

----------


## _Aurora82_

> نمی دونم چرا ولی دلم می خواد نتایج موقعی که پارسال اومد بیاد :")))))


پارسال نتایج کِی اومد؟

----------


## 03Fatemeh

> پارسال نتایج کِی اومد؟


۴مهر

----------


## _Aurora82_

> ۴مهر


عالی

----------


## _Hasti_

زودتر بدن نتایجوو، اگ شهر دیگه افتادیم بریم وسایل خوابگاه بخریما :Yahoo (50):

----------


## mavis7

من یه پیجیو دیدم نوشته بود سخنگوی سنجش گفته به زودي نتایج منتشر میشه به نظرم این هفته دیگه باید منتظرش باشیم

----------


## ahmad.jafari



----------


## .miracle.

تاپیک شمارش معکوس تا اعلام نتایج نهایی رو نمیزنید؟ :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Carolin

> من که قطعا پزشکی قبول ام. ولی اولویتدندان زدم. قبولی هم برای من که تفاوت سنی دارم هیجان زیادی نداره.
> ولی واقعا نمیدونستم که فقط رتبه آوردن توی تجربی باعث میشه این همه با من توی فامیل متفاوت رفتار کنند و احترام بزارند.
> درحالی که از رشته ی مهندسی فقط تحقیر نصیب من شد.
> آنقدر گفتن پزشک ها ابر نابغه آن خودم هم دارم این جور فاز بر میدارم . که واقعا هستم. خخخخخ
> جالبه بچه هاشون که پز شون رو میدادن همه گند زدند از اون مدل هاکه روز پزشکو تبریک میگفتن بهشون.که خوب خودشون گناهی ندارن طفلک ها و پدرومادرشون مقصرند.
> با اینکه از سنم گذشته ولی کف فامیلو خوابوندن هنوز هم حال خودش رو داره.خخخخخخ
> فقط نتیجه بیاد بریم دنبال اینکه ت  کدوم شهر خونه کرایه کنیم.


بخاطر اینه که الان میتونن رایگان با تلفنن وقتُ بی وقت  ویزیت بشن ولی اونموق نمیتونستن! الان دارن باهاتون همزیستی میکنن (هرچند همین الانم باز  چون بخلوت میروند آن کار دیگر (غیبت ) میکنند)

----------


## Hassan the bald

> بخاطر اینه که الان میتونن رایگان با تلفنن وقتُ بی وقت  ویزیت بشن ولی اونموق نمیتونستن! الان دارن باهاتون همزیستی میکنن (هرچند همین الانم باز  چون بخلوت میروند آن کار دیگر (غیبت ) میکنند)


امیدوارم همه یک نتیجه ای بگیرن که حداقل خودشون پیش خودشون وجدانتان راحت باشه که تلاششون  رو کردن و حسرت به دلشون نمونه.فامیل و حرفاشون و خوشحالی پدرو مادر به کنار. 
فقط موندم با این هزینه ی خوابگاه که حذف شده و زندگی شهر دور چجوری هزینه کتاب ها و وسایل رو دوستان جور میکنند؟
آیا دیگه برای همه چیز باید pdf استفاده کنیم؟ امکانش هست توی دانشگاه؟و رشته های علوم پزشکی؟
اگه دوستان اطلاع داشته باشند بگند که ممنون میشم.

----------


## Meti81

> امیدوارم همه یک نتیجه ای بگیرن که حداقل خودشون پیش خودشون وجدانتان راحت باشه که تلاششون  رو کردن و حسرت به دلشون نمونه.فامیل و حرفاشون و خوشحالی پدرو مادر به کنار. 
> فقط موندم با این هزینه ی خوابگاه که حذف شده و زندگی شهر دور چجوری هزینه کتاب ها و وسایل رو دوستان جور میکنند؟
> آیا دیگه برای همه چیز باید pdf استفاده کنیم؟ امکانش هست توی دانشگاه؟و رشته های علوم پزشکی؟
> اگه دوستان اطلاع داشته باشند بگند که ممنون میشم.


قیمت کتابای رشته های علوم پزشکی که دست کمی از همون کتاب تستایی که میگرفتیم نداره اما میشه اینا رو دست دومش رو تهیه کرد ( مثلا ویرایش قدیمی اون کتاب رو ) یا کتابخونه دانشگاه !
البته اگه کسی حوصلشو داشته باشه متن اصلی رو بخونه این سایت فک کنم بیشتر پی دی اف منابع رو با آخرین ویرایش رو داشته باشه https://extern.ir/

----------


## NormaL

> ناح تا ۲۰ام میاد دیگ


فاوزی اذیتمون نکن
نیومد کهه

----------


## .miracle.

هعییی :Y (598):

----------


## Mohamad_R

*همون ادمی که گفته بود تا این هفته میاد. گفته تا اخر شهریور میاد
به ظن من نتایج امادس اما نگه داشتن یکی دو روز بعد اربعین بدن جوابارو (از سنجشی که میگفت بعد از عزاداری محرم میدیم که داوطلبا راحت عزاداری کنن بعید نیس منطقش این باشه بعد برگشتن بعضی داوطلبا از پیاده روی میدیم)*

----------


## Serram

کسی اطلاعی داره چطور میشه با کارنامه سبز تغییر رشته داد؟ از طریق سنجش اقدام کنیم راحت‌تره یا از طریق دانشگاه مبدا و مقصد؟

----------


## Fawzi

> فاوزی اذیتمون نکن
> نیومد کهه


متین باور کن اذیت از سمت سنجش ملعونه 
دیگه از امشب تا فردا اینااا منتظر نتایج باش .
موفق باشی و بهترین نتیجه رو کسب کنی : )

----------


## _Aurora82_

> نتایج اومددددددددددد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope

----------


## ahmad.jafari

:Yahoo (110):

----------


## Sepideh2004

سلام به همگی 
چقدر حتما همگی هیجان دارین  :Yahoo (4): )
البته امیدوارم از نوع مثبتش باشه 
چقدر دلم میخواد منم زودتر هیجان نتیجه رو داشته باشم و خب به نظرم که لحظات جذابیه از دور امیدوارم از نزدیکم اینجوری باشه  :Yahoo (76): 
امیدوارم همگی به نتیجه دلخواهتون برسین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mohamad_R

*سایت سنجش حوالی شب خوابید و بیدار شد 
احتمالا داشتن سرور رو وصل و امتحان میکردن 
حالا اگر مشکلی نباشه که یا صب یا فردا شب میدن 

اما اینکه دیقا حوالی همون وقتایی که سایت رفت مروتی به خبرگزاریا گفت که معلوم نیست کی میاد ولی تا اخر شهریور میاد ، این به ذهن ادم میرسه که سیستم خطایی چیزی داده اینا چن روزی باس مشغول شن

معلوم نیست دوستان تو این مدت کوتاه بهتره برید یوتیوب اسم دانشگاها رو سرچ کنین یه خورده مشغول شین که جوابا بیاد ، بخدا دندان تهرانم باشید بعد یه هفته واسه خودتون تکراریه واس خانواده و اطراف صحبت و پُزشه*

----------


## NormaL

نتایج رو زدن شام میدم به خدا
دیگه کی باید ثبت نام کنیم و آماده بشیم واسه دانشگاه و خوابگاه ثبت نام کنیم :Yahoo (113):

----------


## joodii

> نتایج رو زدن شام میدم به خدا
> دیگه کی باید ثبت نام کنیم و آماده بشیم واسه دانشگاه و خوابگاه ثبت نام کنیم


معمولا هروقت نتایج اعلام بشه،چند روز بعدش فرجه میدن برای ثبت نام و ... نگران نباش  ازین نظر
فقط چون کشش دادن ،حوصله مون سر اومده و کلافه شدیم و تحمل حاشیه های جدید نداریم

----------


## NormaL

اومدددددددددد
اومدددددددددد
اومدددددددددد

----------

